# Adobe Photoshop Droplet has stopped working



## Michelle Gilders (Feb 25, 2010)

I am trying to use the Noiseware droplet out of LR 2.4 with CS3, and Vista. The images export OK from LR, CS3 opens, but then I get the Adobe Photoshop Droplet has stopped working error message, the image doesn't open in CS3, although an export version is produced (just not with NW run on it). I found a few links to possible solutions, but technically they may be a bit beyond me, so if anyone has any clear, unambiguous and really, really easy-to-follow instructions on how to deal with this, I'd really appreciate it. Had no trouble with droplets until Vista, and from what I've found out this is a Vista issue more than a LR issue.

Thanks in advance. 

Michelle

Update: I got the droplet to work by turning off the User Account Control, is that necessarily a bad thing and should I continue looking for an alternate method, or should I be happy with that? Also, running the droplet now works fine, but stops with each image to ask me how to save the jpeg....is there any way to modify the droplet so that it just automatically saves at the highest jpeg level? (this is a noiseware droplet, not one that I created myself).

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2010)

I won't comment on UAC as I've managed to avoid Vista.

As far as the droplet goes, you can create one yourself to run noiseware, and include a jpeg compression in the action, which will save it asking each time. Instructions here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/lrqdroplets.php


----------

